# PCGH-High-End-PC 2080Ti-Edition - Intel Core i7-9700K + Geforce RTX 2080 Ti [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-High-End-PC 2080Ti-Edition - Intel Core i7-9700K + Geforce RTX 2080 Ti [Werbung]*

						Wem der PCGH-Ultimate-PC 2080Ti-Edition einen Tick zu teuer ist, findet nun mit dem PCGH-High-End-PC einen ähnlich gut ausgestatteten PCGH-PC für deutlich weniger Geld.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-High-End-PC 2080Ti-Edition - Intel Core i7-9700K + Geforce RTX 2080 Ti [Werbung]*


----------



## sentinel1 (27. März 2019)

Wie schon bereits erwähnt, bitte fixiert das Grafikmonster an der rechten Seite des Gehäuses mit einem Plastikclip oder Kaugummi. 
Im MM werden klappbare Plastikkrampen am rechten Gehäuserand verwendet, damit die Graka nicht wie Fallobst durchhängt.

Das Teil hängt auf Bild 2 dermassen durch .


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. April 2019)

Nachdem bei einigen Kunden PCs mit einer defekten Palit-Grafikkarte ankamen und die Karte anscheinend beim Transport sehr empfindlich reagiert, haben wir die Palit-Karte gegen eine 230 Euro teure ASUS GeForce RTX 2080 Ti ROG STRIX ersetzt. Wer jetzt also diesen PC bestellt, erhält ab sofort eine ASUS GeForce RTX 2080 Ti ROG STRIX. Es ist aber auch gut möglich, dass Alternate jetzt den PC-Preis anheben muss. Aktuell sehe ich davon aber zum Glück noch nichts


----------



## HoodHood (11. April 2019)

Nur mal so eine Frage zum Verständnis: das R6 Solid ist doch das R6 OHNE glas-seitenteile, richtig? Bei mir kam das o.g. Gerät gerade an, jedoch mit Glas-Seitenteilen. Zumindest steht auf der Verpackung "R& tempered glas" oder so, irgendwas mit Glas halt.


----------



## HoodHood (11. April 2019)

okay, Karton und Rechner gerade geöffnet, das gehäuse ist das richtige, es steckt aber ne palit karte drin. Bei alternate angerufen, mehr oder weniger als lügner hingestellt worden und "wo denn stehen würde das da asus karten verbaut werden..." nicht kool  
Was nun? Der Dude am telefon meinte "rechner retournieren... aber beim nächsten steckt wieder ne palit karte drin." Was'n da los?

Ich bin etwas säuerlich. Beim ersten PCGH-Rechner war schon ein kaputtes teil verbaut, jetzt das. Stimmt da irgendwas mit der Qualitätskontrolle nicht?


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2019)

Vielleicht hast du noch eine alte Version mit der Palit bekommen.


----------



## HoodHood (12. April 2019)

Tendenziell natürlich einleuchtend, deine Aussge, aber: Ich habe extra NACH der Ankündigung seitens PCGH bestellt (Ab jetzt nur noch ASUS-Karten) und VOR der Preiserhöhung. Der Rechner war zwischenzeitlich auch vergriffen, sprich er war erst NACH der Ankündigung wieder zu haben. Und ganz ehrlich, dann gehe ich auch davon aus das drin ist was drauf steht. Und in der Tabelle steht nunmal eindeutig Asus 2080ti ROG STRIX.


----------



## HoodHood (12. April 2019)

Ich glaube irgendjemand von PCGH hatte auch mal irgendwo geschrieben: "es gilt was in der tabelle steht"

Bei einem netzteil wäre mir das auch echt wurscht, oder beim Ram oder so. Aber anstatt einer der teuersten (und versprochenen) DIE billigste Karte zu verbauen, die vorher sogar noch häufig retourniert wurde... das hat ein "g'schmäckle".
Ich komme mir gerade ehrlich gesagt etwas vor wie Becky, die mal mit dem Store-manager sprechen möchte. Aber mich nervt wie mich der typ gestern am telefon als nicht zurechnungsfähig (so ungefähr) hingstellt hat.


----------



## nuhll (12. April 2019)

Das nennt man Kundenservice in Deutschland. 

Zurück schicken mit verweis und aufs beste hoffen.


----------



## HoodHood (12. April 2019)

Der mitarbeiter hat da schon Ernüchterung vorangeschickt: „sie können den Rechner retournieren, aber im nächsten wird wieder ne Pali stecken.“


Well...


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2019)

HoodHood schrieb:


> Tendenziell natürlich einleuchtend, deine Aussge, aber: Ich habe extra NACH der Ankündigung seitens PCGH bestellt (Ab jetzt nur noch ASUS-Karten) und VOR der Preiserhöhung. Der Rechner war zwischenzeitlich auch vergriffen, sprich er war erst NACH der Ankündigung wieder zu haben. Und ganz ehrlich, dann gehe ich auch davon aus das drin ist was drauf steht. Und in der Tabelle steht nunmal eindeutig Asus 2080ti ROG STRIX.



Ich kann dich verstehen. Keine Frage.
Ich würde aber meinen Arsch darauf verwetten, dass sie noch alte Bestände im Lager hatten -- oder Rechner, die Retour kamen wegen Defekt und repariert wurden.
Du hast meiner Meinung nach einfach Pech gehabt.
Nichtsdestotrotz würde ich reklamieren und das fordern, das dir zusteht. 
Ruf an und mache etwas Druck. Dann kriegst du sicher die geforderte Karte.


----------



## HoodHood (12. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann dich verstehen. Keine Frage.
> Ich würde aber meinen Arsch darauf verwetten, dass sie noch alte Bestände im Lager hatten -- oder Rechner, die Retour kamen wegen Defekt und repariert wurden.
> Du hast meiner Meinung nach einfach Pech gehabt.
> Nichtsdestotrotz würde ich reklamieren und das fordern, das dir zusteht.
> Ruf an und mache etwas Druck. Dann kriegst du sicher die geforderte Karte.



Jo, das mit den Beständen denk ich halt auch. Da hat jemand offensichtlich drauf gepokert dass das nicht bemerkt wird. Good Job. Ticket bei denen ist eröffnet.


----------



## nuhll (12. April 2019)

Da kauft schon jemand diese völlig überteuerten PCs und dann nur ärger, lächerlich.

Da sollte sich auch PCGHW einschalten, da die ja dafür werben.


----------



## HoodHood (12. April 2019)

Ich hab dem Pete auch schon geschrieben, hier im
Forum. Ich will das Produkt jetzt nicht schlecht machen, aber es hatte auh nen Grund warum ich erst gekauft habe als die neue Karte drin war. Bzw sein sollte.


----------



## HoodHood (12. April 2019)

Es gibt auf jeden Fall ne richtig würzige Bewertung wenn sie nicht einsehen die Karte zu tauschen. Anders ist dem dann halt nichtmehr beizukommen.


----------



## HoodHood (15. April 2019)

Status aktuell: zweierlei Rückmeldung von Alternate: Pete konnte nicht weiterhelfen, ein Herr der auf mein Ticket bei Alternate selbst geantwortet hat dafür schon. Die ROG Strix ist auf dem weg zu mir, die Palit geht zurück. 
Faith in Alternate: restored.

Amen.


----------



## nuhll (15. April 2019)

das ist auch das mindeste.. freut mich.


----------



## HoodHood (16. April 2019)

Update 2: die karte ist tatsächlich bereits eingetroffen, nur ausgepackt und getestet habe ich sie noch nicht (bin an der arbeit).


----------



## HoodHood (17. April 2019)

Karte war neu und ist jetzt eingebaut. Funktioniert alles. Nun aber eine andere Frage: beim ersten Start des Rechners zeigte mir das BIOS irgendeinen fehler an, hat daraufhin scheinbar alle Einstellungen zurückgesetzt. 
Im Bios sind gespeicherte Einstellungen von Alternate hinterlegt, aber ich habe keinen blassen schimmer wie man diese lädt. Weiß das jemand zufällig? Ich kann in die Einstellungen rein und drin rumeditieren, aber laden kann ich diese nicht. Ich seh auch nirgends welche gerade geladen sind. 

Board: MSI MPG Z390 GAMING EDGE AC


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (22. April 2019)

Wo kann ich endlich den Rechner kaufen der mein gemoddetes Skyrim auf einer Pimax maxed out schafft? 
Hab hier seit Jahren 3000€ dafür über und keiner will mein Geld.


----------



## manimani89 (22. April 2019)

FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> Wo kann ich endlich den Rechner kaufen der mein gemoddetes Skyrim auf einer Pimax maxed out schafft?
> Hab hier seit Jahren 3000€ dafür über und keiner will mein Geld.



Hast auch mehr Details?  Vl reicht auch eine 1050 für rpgs reichen auch 30fps mit pad


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. April 2019)

FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> Wo kann ich endlich den Rechner kaufen der mein gemoddetes Skyrim auf einer Pimax maxed out schafft?
> Hab hier seit Jahren 3000€ dafür über und keiner will mein Geld.



Rechne mal mit dem Zehnfachen. Ein RTX 8000 sli System kostet schon ein bisschen mehr...


----------



## JonnyWho (30. April 2019)

Hat es eigentlich einen besonderen Grund das ihr auf das Define R6 geht ? Würde es nicht besser klappen was Airflow betrifft mit einem Meshify S2 oder so ? Das Define R6 ist ja gedämmt und somit immer etwas wärmer, aber die Komponenten sind ja von Haus aus Leise und könnten auch einen etwas "offeneren" Aufbau vertragen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. April 2019)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> Hat es eigentlich einen besonderen Grund das ihr auf das Define R6 geht ? Würde es nicht besser klappen was Airflow betrifft mit einem Meshify S2 oder so ? Das Define R6 ist ja gedämmt und somit immer etwas wärmer, aber die Komponenten sind ja von Haus aus Leise und könnten auch einen etwas "offeneren" Aufbau vertragen.



Gehäuse sind halt Geschmackssache, das Meshify S2 finde ich jetzt nicht besonders hübsch, außerdem gibt es vom R6 auch eine PCGH-Edition. Fractal Design Meshify S2 Solid Side Panel, Tower-Gehaeuse schwarz


----------



## JonnyWho (30. April 2019)

aha okay


----------



## HoodHood (7. Mai 2019)

Ich glaube an den qualitests bei Alternate muss mal geschraubt werden, erst hatte ich das Problem mit der falschen Grafikkarte, jetzt ist scheinbar der ram defekt... auf einmal dauernde BSODS, dann ging das System garnicht mehr wirklich hoch. Memtest läuft und hat bereits an die 30 errors ausgespuckt. Juhu.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Mai 2019)

HoodHood schrieb:


> Ich glaube an den qualitests bei Alternate muss mal geschraubt werden, erst hatte ich das Problem mit der falschen Grafikkarte, jetzt ist scheinbar der ram defekt... auf einmal dauernde BSODS, dann ging das System garnicht mehr wirklich hoch. Memtest läuft und hat bereits an die 30 errors ausgespuckt. Juhu.



Dann scheint generell etwas mit dem Rechner nicht zu stimmen, ich rate dir vom Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch zu machen und den PC zurück zu schicken, man kauft ja extra einen Komplett-PC, um sich nicht mit Problemen herumschlagen zu müssen.


----------



## HoodHood (9. Mai 2019)

Es lag tatsächlich am RAM, Austausch ist mit Alternate bereits eingeleitet.

p.s. der Hinweis ist durchaus berechtigt, aber das Widerrufsrecht ist bereits ein weilchen erloschen, geordert habe ich am 09.04.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Mai 2019)

HoodHood schrieb:


> Es lag tatsächlich am RAM, Austausch ist mit Alternate bereits eingeleitet.
> 
> p.s. der Hinweis ist durchaus berechtigt, aber das Widerrufsrecht ist bereits ein weilchen erloschen, geordert habe ich am 09.04.



Hast ja immer noch Gewährleistung. Also muss Alternate das Problem auch beheben.

Auch das kann eine Folge des Versands sein. Kein seriöser Händler dieser Welt schickt die Ware ungeprüft und/oder defekt zum Kunden. Ist doch klar, dass die wieder zurückkommt und der Kunde nicht gut drauf sein wird. Hier kann ich nur aus eigener Versanderfahrung sprechen. Der RAM schafft es sich leider bei wirklich mieser Behandlung durch den Paketboten sogar aus der Arretierung zu lösen und dann lose im Gehäuseinneren herumzufliegen.


----------



## Feigerling (20. Juni 2019)

Hallo. 
Ich hatte auch Probleme. Es liegt bei mir an der M.2 SSD. Diese wird nicht immer richtig erkannt. Mal ist sie im Bios da und mal nicht. Konnte es nur sehen da ich noch eine andere SSD zum Booten habe.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Juni 2019)

Feigerling schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich hatte auch Probleme. Es liegt bei mir an der M.2 SSD. Diese wird nicht immer richtig erkannt. Mal ist sie im Bios da und mal nicht. Konnte es nur sehen da ich noch eine andere SSD zum Booten habe.



Liegt meistens an einem alten BIOS. Das mal aktualisieren.


----------



## Feigerling (21. Juni 2019)

Das Bios ist frisch. Der Rechner kam am Mittwoch. Vielleicht kann ich ja die SSD bei Alternate tauschen lassen ? Oder Muss ich die ganze Kiste verschicken ?


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Juni 2019)

Feigerling schrieb:


> Das Bios ist frisch. Der Rechner kam am Mittwoch. Vielleicht kann ich ja die SSD bei Alternate tauschen lassen ? Oder Muss ich die ganze Kiste verschicken ?



Was Du dann noch einmal versuchen kannst, ist die Schraube der m2-SSD zu kontrollieren. Etwas lockern und wieder etwas zu drehen. Nicht zu weit sonst verbiegt sich das PCB und dann ist Ende.

Einfach bei Alternate anfragen. Wir im eigenen Betrieb tauschen auch Einzelteile, wenn der Kunde sich zutraut selbst aus- und wieder einzubauen. Mitunter auch manchmal mit Anleitung über einen whatsapp-Videochat.  Zwei Versandwege würde ich einem Individual-PC nicht zumuten.


----------



## sil79 (15. September 2019)

Geil wie die Leute immer das Geld rauswerfen. Selbst alle Komponenten zusammengestellt, bezahlt man immer einiges weniger und muss sich nicht so ein unluftiges Gehäuse und eine HDD antun. Und was man gespart hat, kann man in bessere CPU und größere SSD stecken. Und hat immer noch Geld übrig, im Gegensatz was der PC hier kostet, 2550€ aktuell selbst zusammen gestellt (inklusive 50 Euro für CPU Kühler). Netter noch Mehr-Gewinn für beide Parteien . Aber leider sind die fertig Rechner, allgemein völlig überteuert.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2019)

Ich denke, der nächste High End PCGH Rechner wird ohne HDD auskommen.
Ein schicker 3900X samt RTX 2080 Super oder so. Da geht was.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. September 2019)

Die HDD fungiert doch nur als Datengrab, und da spricht mMn nichts gegen.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Die HDD fungiert doch nur als Datengrab, und da spricht mMn nichts gegen.



Als ich meine HDDs entsorgt habe, wurde es spürbar leiser.
Bei einem Rechner von über 2000€ erwarte ich keine HDD mehr.
Du kannst ja eine externe beilegen, falls Speicherplatz benötigt wird. Aber HDD ist Technik ausm letzten Jahrtausend und hat 2019 in einem High End Rechner nichts mehr zu suchen.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Als ich meine HDDs entsorgt habe, wurde es spürbar leiser.
> Bei einem Rechner von über 2000€ erwarte ich keine HDD mehr.
> Du kannst ja eine externe beilegen, falls Speicherplatz benötigt wird. Aber HDD ist Technik ausm letzten Jahrtausend und hat 2019 in einem High End Rechner nichts mehr zu suchen.



1. Hörst du eine HDD, die nur als Datengrab gedacht ist, einen Großteil der Zeit gar nicht, weil sie die meiste Zeit dann gar nicht erst läuft. 
2. Selbst wenn sie, z.B. für ein Backup läuft, höre ich die bei mir verbaute "Datengrab" HDD nicht aus dem Fractal Design R6 raus.
3. Führt zur Datensicherung nach wie vor kein Weg an normalen HDDs vorbei, denn die sind dafür wesentlich besser geeignet als SSDs. 

Fazit:

Zur Datensicherung oder als Datengrab sind auch 2019 immer noch normale HDDs die vernünftigste Lösung. Als Systemspeicher sind aber natürlich SSD die bessere Wahl.
Heißt bei dem hier vorgestellten PCGHX PC ist die Kombi aus 1TB SSD als "Systemplatte" und 3TB HDD als "Datengrab" eine vernünftige und immer noch zeitgemäße Lösung.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Heißt bei dem hier vorgestellten PCGHX PC ist die Kombi aus 1TB SSD als "Systemplatte" und 3TB HDD als "Datengrab" eine vernünftige und immer noch zeitgemäße Lösung.



Lies meinen Post.
Bei dem *nächsten* High End Rechner hat eine HDD nichts mehr drin verloren.
Was mit dem aktuellen ist, ist irrelevant.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. September 2019)

Du schriebst Folgendes und darauf bin ich eingegangen:



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber HDD ist Technik ausm letzten Jahrtausend und hat 2019 in einem High End Rechner nichts mehr zu suchen.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Du schriebst Folgendes und darauf bin ich eingegangen:



Ja, in dem nächsten High End Rechner, den PCGH bringen wird. Ob das jetzt ein 3900X mit einer 2080 ist, weiß ich natürlich nicht, könnte ich mir aber vorstellen. Ist ja erst September.


----------

